# Girls a flyin. Pollen a comin in.



## Groves (Feb 2, 2012)

We're in Southern Missouri.

This colony of italians was adapted down to Warré boxes last year. They've got 3 or 4 more combs of honey left in their top box.


----------



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

Suh-SWEET!


----------

